# Dog. Breed ID?



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm looking for the name of a fairly rarely seen dog breed. 
They are bigger and heavier than GP. Sable with black face and ears. Long haired and slightly wet mouthed. Look something like a golden retriever crossed on Newfoundland kinda?


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Tibetan mastiff? Newfies also come in black and white (landseer). The only others I can think of are bernese, saint Bernard, and leonberger. Could also be a mix? Can you post a photo of something close?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

maybe this one? 
CAUCASIAN Shepherd


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

That looks like a leonberger to me


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes leonberger


----------

